# The great antho art survey



## thelonebillybob (Nov 5, 2006)

I am trying to survey information on who you or others (the general consensus) thinks are the best of all anthro artists around anywhere in the world, any time period, on fur affinity (online at all) or not. Who is the best, most famous, or has art that is most coveted? Compile a list of 10 (could be more or less you chose) or so in descending order of greatness. Also if possible provide a link (if possible) to a page of the artists and their works.

Also putting artists aside what are some of the best single pieces stand alone of antho art. Compile a list in descending order, of 10 or so. And provide a link to view the art piece (also donâ€™t forget information on the artist of said piece).


----------



## Lando (Nov 5, 2006)

Bonus points if the artwork is cub porn.


----------



## Tinintri (Nov 5, 2006)

LOL lando.

Ha.. I've always been a fan of den on VCL and nimrais (I think).
And who could forget Evana?


----------



## cesarin (Nov 5, 2006)

Den, Nimrais, Dark Natasha, Pinkuh, Ultraviolet, GoldenWolf, Starfinder, Monty ( when he was doing furry and not just direct shota ), Shinigamigirl, Jaxxblackfox, jackalfox

there are way more that their art is oustanding, but then the list would be big.. 
thus only post part of those who make damn good art, mostly realistic


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 5, 2006)

Winger, and that guy who put Tiny Toons porn in his professional portfolio. Also, Jim Groat and Eric Blumrich.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Nov 5, 2006)

My highly subjective list:  Kevin "Mitternacht" Wilcomb, GoldenWolfen, FallynANGEL, Doug Winger, Moonstalker, Mark "Gideon" Parsons, Tracy Butler, Cooner, dnapalmhead, IceWolf, Azzy, Spunky, NikkyVix, ChaosCat, YifferFox, SneakyJ, ICEman, Teaselbone, Wolfkidd, Wookiee, Thunderpaws.


----------



## GaeronDrasska (Nov 5, 2006)

Amanda Payne, RandomLizard, Furball, Jace, Chalosan.


----------



## thelonebillybob (Nov 6, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Winger, and that guy who put Tiny Toons porn in his professional portfolio. Also, Jim Groat and Eric Blumrich.



Tiny Toons porn WHhhhhhhhhat? *shakes head*

Whats the persons name (or location), not sure if I want to search for them myself x o ehhhhhhh


----------



## Aikon (Nov 6, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> ....and that guy who put Tiny Toons porn in his professional portfolio.



Was that Steve Martin?

My List (in no order):Â Â 

Pat Kelly
Vanessa Santato
Rusty Haller
Tracy Butler
Candy Palmer
J. Fujita

Wouldn't this make a better fit on /general/?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Nov 6, 2006)

Haison is GOD.


----------



## Dickie (Nov 6, 2006)

I've always been fond of MicahFennec's artwork. I also really like Moonstalker and KaputOtter


----------

